# EBAY mcintosh ripoff



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

hi guys , 

beware of this seller .. *clytoneus* 
i bought from him ,, the item arrived used ,no box ,photocopy manual , missing fiber cable ,missing bolts , missing side trim panel, wrong mounting brackets and they don't even fit .. looks very used marks and scraches all over it ...
check out this then the other link link below 

McIntosh Car Treasure Trove NEW - MCD4000 + Many More!! on eBay (end time 05-Dec-10 14:31:17 GMT)

the guy then changed the listing / re listed after i paid him 11/30/2010 21:57pm GMT that listing ended December 5th 

McIntosh MCD4000 6-Disc Auto Changer-The Best! on eBay (end time 12-Dec-10 17:21:43 GMT)

he is trying to say i bought from the later listing 

looks like i will have to fight him through paypal


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Yuri!! Thanks for the heads up. Did you get the trim pieces I sent you yet?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Sorry to hear that Yuri!! Thanks for the heads up. Did you get the trim pieces I sent you yet?


 i did indeed thanks ,sent you a pm , if only there was more honest guys like you around ...

the seller is a total ass hole with 1312 100% feedback go figure ..


edit maybe i posted a thankyou .....


----------



## UT-Driven (Sep 16, 2010)

yuri said:


> i did indeed thanks ,sent you a pm , if only there was more honest guys like you around ...
> 
> the seller is a total ass hole with 1312 100% feedback go figure ..
> 
> ...


That is really scary. I have been very trusting of 100% feedback users. Did this guy pay or hack someone's perfect feedback account? 

I hope that you get it worked out okay.

Doug


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

"New other (see details): A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing its original packaging, or the original packaging has been opened or is no longer sealed. The item may be a factory second, or a new and unused item with minor defects. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections."

I think you can file a complaint with eBay, Yuri. It says it clearly in the ad that it's a new item.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The seller now can have ebay delete or erase any negative or neutral feedback (especially if they can argue it out).

As for buying on ebay heres my story. I just bought a LP 1752 (seller noted that it was hissing in the output) but thats ALL HE MENTIONED. Not only did it take 2 WEEKS to get to me but then when I open it up, it looks like a little kid got his hands on it and ****ed it up. It was repaired with parts that were no where near what was required.

What should I do??? I paid 80 bucks for it, but dont think its worth paying Ray 150.00 to fix it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

yuri said:


> i did indeed thanks ,sent you a pm , if only there was more honest guys like you around ...
> 
> the seller is a total ass hole with 1312 100% feedback go figure ..
> 
> ...


Good to hear you got it. Thinking about it I do think you let me know they arrived. I clean my in box out weekly as it gets full all the time. I just shipped out a DLS amp and some books for someones kids overseas, I think I was mixing up the receiving part between you 2


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

the guy has mailed me to send him another $50 for the fiber cable +shipping and wants another $20 to ship the box that it should of came in ! .. said the box he sent it in was smaller and less to ship ! i paid for the shipping .

he made no reply as to why its looks beatup , whys there is no side panel .
he suggested i drill out the brackets so they will fit !

i can't believe this guy


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Some quotes from the guy ....

*“If you bought this unit because you believed in its performance,
let's not make a fuss about $1 worth of screws and a packing box;”*

What about the missing cable and side panel ,bolts ,wrong mounting brackets, copied owner’s manual ?

*“Yuri-
I would like you to be happy, but there are some things that you need to realize. 
Most importantly, McIntosh put these kits together originally without thinking things through”*

WHF

*“The marks you may see on the unit are really inconsequential and not readily visible, 
it was McIntosh who shrink wrapped the unit after passing on its cosmetics."*
What shrink wrap,none on the one you sent me and i can see the marks 10feet away.

*“You see that the brackets are new and obviously what the factory thought would do. 
They are a simple right angle bracket with holes drilled and certainly are usable with another hole or two drilled to line up w/the MCD4000 case. 
You know these units are mounted in consoles, in the trunk, behind a seat, or in other awkward places, so drilling a bracket mounting hole is really a usual part of an installation."*

No the brackets are all scratched up (not new ) and i never had to drill bracket before to make it fit ,But the mcintosh factory knows best ?

*“The manual that they provided is apparently all that they had left. They stopped making these units many years ago and did not reprint the manuals as original”*

really

*“The unit is warranted as new; the place of warranty adjustment is the McIntosh car audio warranty facility and, of course, were there a problem, I would see it rectified for you as noted in the listing.”
“As to the warranty, that is provided here at the authorized McIntosh warranty facility here as stated in the listing; McIntosh factory does not officially provide warranty unless the unit is supplied by an authorized dealer at a retail location. The McIntosh factory offers no warranty on any product sold over the internet. The warranty stands as described in the listing based on a private agreement I made so I could assure customers that they were protected”*

Confused i am now 


Saved the best bit for last 

*“paypal $50 to me, tell paypal the dispute is resolved, and I'll get a cable off to you as soon as it comes in the door. If you wish to include another $20, I will also be happy to fold the new McIntosh carton flat along the crease lines and send that off to you as well. Best. Sam”*


I would love to give you even more money ass hole 
“


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

Fight it with ebay and Paypal. That totally blows how he blatantly ****ed you and is asking for more $$ on top of it all. Good luck with that man, as it might be a fight with his feedback showing pretty damn good.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

JrV said:


> Fight it with ebay and Paypal. That totally blows how he blatantly ****ed you and is asking for more $$ on top of it all. Good luck with that man, as it might be a fight with his feedback showing pretty damn good.


thanks , i have 100% feedback,742 positive ,member since feb 2001 so i am not doing too bad myself ........


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Dispute. Hands down.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

From clytoneus feedback Jan 16, 2008

(-) was missing parts serial # not same as box sent back 8 days no refund yet	Member ID jwerner3 ( Feedback score of521) 16-Jan-08 21:22

Reply by clytoneus (18-Jan-08 17:37):
NEW AS LISTED-no free xtras, diff box?? Courtesy refund b'fore Neg! WHAT A LOSER

McIntosh Car Treasure Trove NEW - MCD4000 + Many More!! (#190184426306)	US $584.00


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate crooked sellers on ebay. Seems to be plenty of them selling stuff and misleading the buyer.

Now a seller can get away with selling knock offs, used items listed as new, poorly repaired items listed working but with a hissing noise.

What happen to the honest sellers??


I also recently bought a camera from fun_guitar_lively and the camera didnt work. Seller offered a replacement or money back. I asked for a replacement and he send me another camera. Well I took about 10-15 pics then it just stopped working. Contact the seller, and now he says "well am going to send you a suprise camera". YET TO GET IT. What a bunch of loosers making money on ebay from buyers who are trying to save a buck but end up loosing more than a buck.


----------

